
The epic startup story of Karl and Bertha Benz - geopsist
https://medium.com/@Giorgosps/a-tale-of-karl-bertha-a-revolutionary-startup-and-the-importance-of-marketing-f38b9ea77bf#.jjecvusye
======
devnonymous
Oh that last statement... Such a disappointment. The entire post was well
written and brought out the point of a partnership and 'doing what it takes',
'giving it all you've got' pretty well and then it ends with 'a _woman 's_
ingenuity and persistence'. Is that the point of the post? That sometimes you
need a woman 'cos they bring some special ingenuity and persistence?

~~~
geopsist
nope it was not :) but you can agree that she did "see" it with another view.
just my two cents :) no offence there

~~~
devnonymous
Sorry, I might've jumped the gun and read it in way that was unintended. The
statement could very well have been '...That or a person's unique insight and
persistence.'

I guess the reason I misread is because as I was reading the post I was
thinking 'wow, that's awesome ! she did all of that _despite_ being a woman in
the 1800s (when typically I presume this behavior would be frowned upon)' and
then I read the last bit and thought, is he saying that she did that _because_
she was a woman ?

Interesting how the content you read (past tense) influences what you read.

~~~
geopsist
You are right. It was just pure awesomeness that she did back in 1800s. Sorry
for my bad writing :)

